
Facebook/pyre-check: Performant type-checking for Python - aspenmayer
https://github.com/facebook/pyre-check
======
aspenmayer
Discussion of annoucing blog post got some traction on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24083432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24083432)

[https://engineering.fb.com/security/pysa/](https://engineering.fb.com/security/pysa/)

